# *Hoshi* Hi Everyone



## *Hoshi*

Hi, Forgot to introduce myself when I sined up so your probably wondering who the heck i am lol. Well Im a 16 yr old girl (if you havn't guesed) From the UK. I have been riding for 5 years now and for a short while have owned my own horse (sadly not anymore) However I do still ride, I ride for an hour every week at my local (by that I mean the closest which is a good 10 min drive from my house) and am doing well since I moved riding schools, I ride at Wallingwells Equestrian centre and have been going there now for 1 1/2 years.
My other interests other than horses are; video games, generaly having chill time with my friends, music (Muse, Linkin Park, Mindless self indulgence.....), writing and drawing  
So there ya have it, all about me lol
If anyone has msn then mine is: [email protected]
And if you have myspace then mine is: http://www.myspace.com/anime_equus

Buh Bye All  
x
x
x


----------



## kristy

welcome! :wink:


----------



## bolly

hey welcome! x got any pics of the horses yu owned or ride at the equestrian center? x


----------



## meggymoo

Hi, Hoshi, Welcome!


----------



## *Hoshi*

Hmm yea I have got some pix of the horses n Ill get em posted up here once Ive figured out how to mek em smaller so itl upload em loll  
x
x
x


----------



## bolly

Ok, cant wait to see them! x


----------



## *Hoshi*

Hey, these (if the pix work) are the horses I ride and or have ridden at my riding school, ive riden otheres else where as well as my own but I don't have any more pix of them. 
*Saxon is the grey, he's 17.2
*Bailey is the Chestnut and is 14.2 *very cute and a luvly ride
*Ivan is the dappled darkish grey pony and is about 14h, very slow and stubborn lil thing
I cant get the others to upload at the mo but Ill get to it soon  








[/url][/list][/list]


----------



## meggymoo

They're lovely Hoshi! 

I especially like the look of Saxon. :wink:


----------



## *Hoshi*

Aww cheers, Yea i luv saxon hes gorgeous to groom, I actualy rode bailey tuday and jumped realy high on him!! *is so proud*
x
x


----------



## [email protected]

Hi! Welcome, i like all your horses.


----------



## xmxixcxax

hiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!
welcome to the site!!
the horses look gorg.at the riding skool i work at we have a horse called bailey but is no way near as cute as ur bailey.so were abouts is ur riding school.do you do any shows on the riding school horses and ponies?

xxMicaxx


----------



## *Hoshi*

Awww cute, thnx for the compliment to my ridin skewls bailey  u got any pix of ur bailey? My riding skewl is called Walligwells Equestrian Centre and is in the Uk its at the end of a long road called long lane in Walligwells near worksop  
No so far we havn't done any real show on the horses and ponies but come the summer were hoping we can


----------



## xmxixcxax

awww kl that sounds wicked!no i havnt got any pics of him yet.we havnt really had him very long.il try get some as soon as possible.
yeh i soooooooo cnt wait till the summer.Shows shows shows shows shows lol.its gonna be soooooo kl.me and some people from work have got some lined up.lol but we arnt taking our horses we are taking the riding skool,cos my boss wants them to all get out a bit more so they dont get bord.we are all goin XC on monday..so xcited.have you ever competed XC?
xxmicaxx


----------



## *Hoshi*

Aww wicked the horses at the skewl will realy like that, loadsa fun for em  
Sadly nooo I have never competed, Ive done showing competitions with foals but not actualy ridded a horse in competition such as XC. I realy want to tho and I hope my riding instructer chooses me as one of the riders to train up


----------



## xmxixcxax

aww yeh you will luv it!!!
its soo excitin,hey why dont you lease one of the riding school ponies out for the day and take them to a local show.go with some friends to make it really exciting!
ive never shown foals before ,what was that like..were they naughty.did any of them rear at all??
xxmicaxx


----------



## *Hoshi*

O0o0o0 yea, that would be a great idea, spesh now Saxons calmed down n baileys jumping huge jumps now! The owners say they want us to do some shows in the summer and will lend us the horses!!!! Im so excited I can't wait!!!    And if I do, I will be going with my m8s from the stables so it should be ace!
Hmmm Showing foals.... well its loads of fun coz they have such chracter and are realy ace to be around, Alison (the shire foal I showed) was realy well behaved untill the little boy foals appeared then she reared a lot n i panicked! but I learned that she wouldnt run off and was just jumping about lol! some of the others were a bit naughty but is a very cute "aww lil baby horse" kinda way :?

OO btw every1 I ave uploaded my pix into my album thingy, more pix of the horses dwn at stables if any1ns interested!!


----------



## xmxixcxax

lol they sound like a handful.a couple of our horses and ponies are kinda like that and they are sopposed to be mature!!
its funny when ya see them in the field together acting as if they wer 2 when they are like 20!hehe
are thats good that you are gonna get lent the horses for the shows.you are gonna love it loads.summer is the best time to go competing.makes it more enjoyable lol!
xxmicaxx


----------



## *Hoshi*

Ugh, most of our horses are a handfull.... They Either, bite, bolt, buck, kick, generaly don't listen to ya or mess about in the school! Though since the change of ownership and the change of seasons the horses and pony's are behaving loads better.& yea I cnt weyt till the proper warm weather comes, will be well ace competing


----------



## xmxixcxax

lol...have you ever taken the ponies to the beach..i was just atlking to tracey(my boss)when we were taking th horse to the field in the lorry..wouldnt it be cool if there was a local beach.and she sed yes,then she sed we should take them this summer..hopefully if the weather is good like it has been the last few days..now thts gonna be fun lol..o guess wot im sooo xcited..tracey sed tht i can buy topaz her coloured mare of her...she has been out of wrk 4 about a year and we are bringin her back in and she is doin well!!!
xxx


----------



## *Hoshi*

o0o0 yea the beach, Ive rode at the beach but neva taken the school horses, last christmas I was going to take my mare Amber to the beach but we had to return her to her previous owner so I neva got chance  Id like to take our horses tho, that would be so kwl. n Aww wicked ur buying a horse? sweet  I wish I could have a horse again....i miss having one but there just too expensive for us atm  How come Topaz has been out of work?


----------



## xmxixcxax

erm she has been out of work because she got a splint in her front right leg.and t has taken us ages to get it to riding standerd(so the leg can take the pressure)we tried ages ago but the splint just fussed up again.so we had to put her ou to pasture for the last 9 months or so.its been to long.
i know what you mean about expenses of horses.im not sure if im deffiently gonna get topaz because of this splint thing..because she could get it again very easily.i have also been offerd this amazing 16.2hh warmblood,chestnut gelding.he is stunning.and a jumper but also very expensive.hes Â£5000!!!..i got to do some saving lol!might be a while..but jon(the man who offerd him to me) is offering him cheaper to me cos i work with him and know him lol.hate to think how much he is to anone else!!
so how many horses have you opwned prieveously.have you got any photos?
xxxMicaxx


----------

